# Fastest/Safest route driving to Chiapas? (and a couple other questions)



## nuevo_mexicano (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi,

I'm considering relocation to Chiapas from the US (driving).
I'm open to taking any route you would suggest.

Presently, what is the best/safest/fastest route to take from the US border to Chiapas?
Also, about how many hours can I expect to spend driving in total?

Since I've never driven a car in Mexico, I've got a few newbie questions as well.

1. About how fast can you expect to drive for an average speed on the cuotas?
2. Would you strongly recommend taking the cuotas? Or are the libre roads fine?
3. Do you think a 80s model Mercedes W123 with a poor cosmetic appearance (dents, missing trim) would attract banditos and corrupt police seeking mordidas (more than, say, an American car)?
4. Would this unwanted attention be decreased if I got Mexican plates?
5. Can you recommend a particular map provider where I can buy maps in advance?

Thank you for taking your time to answer my questions. I know I asked a lot of questions.

nuevo_mexicano


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

1. You will find that your speed will be variable; from 0-135 km/hr. Average is unpredictable.
2. The cuotas are faster, safer and patroled by Angeles Verdes more than the libres in some areas.
3. If you break down, where do you expect to find parts. If on a tourist permit, you and the car must leave Mexico within 180 days. For longer stays, apply for a residence visa at the nearest Mexican Consulate in your home country. There are financial requirements to prove. 
4. You cannot register it in Mexico....not ever. It is not a NAFTA vehicle. If you plan to get a visa and stay in Mexico, sell the car and buy a car in Mexico.
5. Guia Roji maps and the Gran Atlas are available online.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Fastest is cuota , I would cross at Loreto TX and drive to Queretaro the next day take the Arco Norte south 
and arrive in San Cristobal that evening..that is 1200 miles at 19 hours driving time and $118 USD in tolls...that's is 2 10 hour days......
1. no matter how fast you drive someone will pass you in a little VW ....max 66MPH..
2. cotas yes,libre no
3. hard to find parts for old european cars, might be runover by a new caddy SUV or new Volvo bus, LOL
4. You can not get Mex Plates as a tourist.
5. Yes Guia Roji a map book you can buy a most OXXO's and also google "Rutas Punto a Punto" for mex cuotas and milage and goole maps for a route you can print.

I hope you know not to drive at night, have all insurances, and paperwork for importing a car....suerte


----------



## nuevo_mexicano (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi RVGRINGO,

Thanks for your helpful post!
< snip > 
I thought the NAFTA restriction was only for more recent cars (10 years old and newer).

Thank you!


----------



## nuevo_mexicano (Jun 12, 2015)

Hi chicois8,

Thank you for the advice.

Sorry for the lack of clarification in my first post.
I was planning to become an FM2 visa permanent resident (I meet the requirements) and permanently import the car immediately.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It's not 10 years and older, it's 10 years, mexico does not want old cars imported.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

nuevo_mexicano said:


> Hi chicois8,
> 
> Thank you for the advice.
> 
> ...


You won´t be able to nationalize that car ever. I would not even bring it. I would rent a van or pickup in Laredo Tx. and take it back when moved in or if you fly in if you don´t need to bring much stuff. I would buy a car in Jalisco.

If you have a preaproved 6 month Residente Permanente visa in you passport they will give you a 30 day FMM "canje" card and let you get a TIP [temporary import permit] for your car and then you have to get it out of Mexico.


----------



## nuevo_mexicano (Jun 12, 2015)

AlanMexicali said:


> You won´t be able to nationalize that car ever. I would not even bring it. I would rent a van or pickup in Laredo Tx. and take it back when moved in or if you fly in if you don´t need to bring much stuff. I would buy a car in Jalisco.
> 
> If you have a preaproved 6 month Residente Permanente visa in you passport they will give you a 30 day FMM "canje" card and let you get a TIP [temporary import permit] for your car and then you have to get it out of Mexico.


AlanMexicali, thanks for the information.

I hope this doesn't offend you, but do you have a link you could post with the current info on importing cars? < snip>

Are there any popular models of diesel car in Mexico (VW Rabbit, Jetta, or similar)?
I saw on the Tijuana craigslist most cars are actually registered in California, but I wanted Mexican plates.
Is there a good site where I can see used cars for sale in Jalisco?


Thank you.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> ...I would buy a car in Jalisco....


Why Jalisco?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Why not Tuxtla Gutierrez..
There is one place in Tuxtla that handles Mercedes so unless you are not planning to drive around in the country I would not drive the Mercedes in the country epecially an old one. If you only plan to have it in Tuxtla and San Cristobal you would be ok.
We have an old Nissan xtrail which is very common in Mexico and has los of dealers. Last year we developped brake problems while driving and made it to Bochil. There we could not find any brakes that would fit the car although Bochil is only one hour from Tuxtla.up the mountain.
Unless you stick to main roads and even so the roads in Chiapas can be steep and curvy with lots of topes and if you want to go to out of the way places there are quite a few dirt roads.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Tijuan, etc. are in the free zone so different rules apply for tourists. As a residente permanente you cannot have or drive a foreign plated car. You cannot import a German car as an idividual. Your 30 day canje must be presented to INM nearest your Mexican residence, with proof of residence, and you will get a tramite good for travel within Mexico. Catch-22 is that you have to get the car out of Mexico before that visa is issued, will have to visit INM a few times over a couple of months while in tramite, and buy a special exit letter to take the car out. 
It just is not practical, but can be done, selling the car in Texas for scrap, then taking a plane or bus back to finish the process. Once the visa is in hand, and with an address, you can purchase a car in the state of residence. It is unwise and difficult to transfer registration from one state to another in Mexico, especially used cars.


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

I would post on "On the Road in Mexico" on Facebook. This site doesn't have many RVers and I think you will get more up to date answers. Also look on the RV sites as most of those people travel frequently around Mexico compared to this site.


----------



## mexicalialan (Oct 6, 2016)

Years ago I drove a brand new Volvo to Tepic... actually drove it all over Mexico getting to Tepic [I lived in San Blas at the time] and the &&^%$ thing broke down! An electrical issue or ??? any way... my buddy "Knew a guy who knew a mechanic"... we got the car to his shop - dirt floor, old recliner, refrigerator full of "baby bottles" of beer AND an entire wall of the latest SUN test equipment. This guy told us "no parts"... and he started doing tests..run a test, sit down and drink a beer, run the next test, sit down for the next beer... took 10 days... He MADE the parts! They were still in the car when it was sold several years later! Bye the way... I had attended a party with my buddy just before the car broke down and a guy offered me US$25,000 cash for the car... he wanted to own the ONLY one in Mexico.... thought he was drunk and blew him off.... later my buddy told me he had all the moeny he wanted, his dad was a big shot in the government and he had zero problems getting any car he wanted license! Me.... foolish ******!


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

AlanMexicali said:


> I would not even bring it. I would rent a van or pickup in Laredo Tx. and take it back when moved in


I'd like to do this, but thought it wasn't possible to rent trucks in the US to drive into Mexico.

Then I saw a truck here in Cancun that said it was for rent, it had readytorent.mx on the side, and 1-800-7120-1222. That's the only lead I have so far on a truck rental, so I'd like to have more if you know of others.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> I'd like to do this, but thought it wasn't possible to rent trucks in the US to drive into Mexico.
> 
> Then I saw a truck here in Cancun that said it was for rent, it had readytorent.mx on the side, and 1-800-7120-1222. That's the only lead I have so far on a truck rental, so I'd like to have more if you know of others.


I don't believe you can bring a US rental into Mexico. You can take a Mexico rental into the US and then return to Mexico. I have done this. Insurance is probably an issue. I had full coverage on my Mexican rental, but afterwards realized it probably wasn't going to help if I had a problem in the US. I mistakenly assumed that because the company was international, there wouldn't be a problem. Fortunately, I didn't have any issues. I rented a van and took all the seats out so it was like a truck. I rented from one of the big car rental companies, Budget/Thrifty.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Well, if you've never driven in Mexico before, I'd be very cautious.

Stop lights and stop signs are considered only suggestions by many drivers.

Staying in lanes is considered laughable.

Once you get into Chiapas and drive on local roads, there could be many roaming animals and roaming people.

I drove in Mexico City for eight years and found it exhilarating. It took me about six months to decompress once I got back to the States. I remember one time on some major DC avenue of six lanes, with U.S. passengers in it with me, I wanted to go the other way and just did what is normal in Mexico, looked for a break in traffic and did a U-turn across those six lanes of traffic, three each way, with the American passengers screaming in terror as I did so.

Also, the red signs with the word "Alto" on them do mean the dictionary translation of "high" but "STOP!" Again, optional for Mexican drivers.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Animals or people are not a problem in Chiapas especially on the cuotas. Most of the sheep is on leash and usually have a shepherdess with them as they are precious.. there are few horses and they do run free..A few horses roam the International highway between Teopisca and Comitan and then you always have the odd escapee from the herd. everywhere else. but not more than any other rural area.
In Chiapas drive on the shoulder if someone wants to pass.. It is very important and do not drive on the shoulder if you cannot see ahead as broken down pick ups and car are a problem.
In Tuxtla and San Cristobal there are white arrows painted on the house at each intersection. The white arrows painted on back have priority. The white arrow on red are stop sign ..not everyone knows that or respect it.
Do not drive at night especially on the road between La Tinaja and Tuxtla. Several friends of mine have been robbed on that road by regular people and by police. The San Cristóbal Palenque road and the Villa Hermosa, La Selva Negra Bochil San Andres San Cristobal is also not 100% safe and assaults happen at night..same on the road Bochil Simojovel.
If you take these roads split the money in various places in the car and on yourself.

The kids and the woman with ropes stopping the traffic for money are not dangerous. Slow down and keep going they will drop the rope usually..but not always. 
Recently I had a woman putting her body in front of the car and the kids laying down on the road..so I just waited them out..


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Recently I had a woman putting her body in front of the car and the kids laying down on the road..so I just waited them out..

What, could not give them 5 or 10 pesos?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the money is not the issue, If they become successful the next scenario will be people doing it all over that road and frankly over 200 topes and plenty of people with ropes across the road is enough for me.
I live down there and have to go to Naha and Palenque and 5 hours for 200 km is enough.. I would have no problem with a toll and the money going to the villages but I have no intention of letting people stop me whenever they feel like getting some money that is extortion and does not mean the money is going to the families who need it it the most but to the ones that are willing to do that.. Sorry NO:


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

the money is not the issue, If they become successful the next scenario will be people doing it all over that road and frankly over 200 topes and plenty of people with ropes across the road is enough for me.
I live down there and have to go to Naha and Palenque and 5 hours for 200 km is enough.. I would have no problem with a toll and the money going to the villages but I have no intention of letting people stop me whenever they feel like getting some money.. 
I never pay anyone for stopping me. I will buy food or whatever I do not need to help out but do not give money to anyone.


----------



## Gatos (Aug 16, 2016)

citlali said:


> the money is not the issue, If they become successful the next scenario will be people doing it all over that road and frankly over 200 topes and plenty of people with ropes across the road is enough for me.
> I live down there and have to go to Naha and Palenque and 5 hours for 200 km is enough.. I would have no problem with a toll and the money going to the villages but I have no intention of letting people stop me whenever they feel like getting some money that is extortion and does not mean the money is going to the families who need it it the most but to the ones that are willing to do that.. Sorry NO:


Are the teacher demonstrations over now that school has resumed ?


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

yes so far so good...


----------

